# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] Transformers (25/07)

## babyboy

Le film a gros budget du moment.
C'est vrai que les effets spciaux sont trs trs forts, on voit aussi un paquet de jolies voitures !! par contre le scnario faut pas trop y compter ...

----------


## shadowmoon

tout  fait d'accord avec toi je vais aller le voir demain soir, par nostalgie (j'ai gard mon optimus prime identique  celui-ci sans la remorque) et bien sur pour les transformations.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Moi ce qui m'as motiv  aller le voir c'est les pubs citron.

Maintenant, comme le film a bien t critiqu par ce site et que mes potes veulent y aller, j'irai demain soir...

J'ai peur de trouver a vraiment bidon...  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Ce n'est pas le seul film  gros budget des vacances ...
Mais je ne le ratterais pas, rien que pour les effets spciaux qui de ce que j'ai vu des courte bandes annonces seront  la hauteur.

----------


## alexrtz

> je ne le ratterais pas, rien que pour les effets spciaux qui de ce que j'ai vu des courte bandes annonces seront  la hauteur.


+1

----------


## jmulans

mmm je capte pas
les effets speciaux ont pas l'air _spcialement_ meilleurs qu'ailleurs
c'est un film d'action parmis tant d'autres, dauf que y'a des transformers dedans
enfin a denote le manque d'imagination des scenaristes d'hollywood, on nous ressort tous les heroes de y'a 20 ans...  ::roll::

----------


## ben_harper

> mmm je capte pas
> les effets speciaux ont pas l'air _spcialement_ meilleurs qu'ailleurs
> c'est un film d'action parmis tant d'autres, dauf que y'a des transformers dedans
> enfin a denote le manque d'imagination des scenaristes d'hollywood, on nous ressort tous les heroes de y'a 20 ans...


T'inquite, pour se faire du bl, ils ne sont jamais en manque d'imagination.  ::mouarf::

----------


## parp1

ci dessus ca sent la "Jos Bov Powa"  ::lol:: 

Sinon je pense que d'ici nol nous pourrons retrouver les jouets transformers..

tout commes les jouets star wars on ressurgit lors de la sortie de la premiere trilogie remasteris.

Allalalalala. Peut etre que dans 20 il ressortirons des jouets Harry Potter? le Seigneur des anneaux? Ou Arthur et les Minimoys.? Qui sait?

Pour ce qui est du film je serai interess de le voire car a defaut que le scenar n'a pas l'air tres reflechie, ca a l'aire de bien bouger. 

+1 pour la citron C4. Le transformers Candellero...

ATTENTION HYPER MEGA SPOIL. Il y a des gentils et des mchants...

Ca y est remis de la nouvelle?

----------


## lakitrid

Peut tre plus tt que noel, je suis aller au cin cette semaine et parmis les pubs il y en avait une pour les figurines transformers "deja dispo chez t*****s".
Mais bon c'est normal qu'ils essayent de rentabiliser un film qui  d couter assez cher.

----------


## lakitrid

Bon raction  chaud (je sort du cin) :

Le film est vraiment trs bon. Le scnario est bien sympathique et se tient assez bien. Les images sont magnifiques. Les effets spciaux sont bien prsents mais pas surfait.
Je m'attendais essentiellement  un film bourrs d'effets et ne se reposant que sur a. Mais j'ai t agrablement surpris par l'ensemble du film.
Je ne me suis pas ennuy un instant, limite la fin est un peu courtes.

Si j'ai le temps je me referais une sance dans les semaines qui viennent !

----------


## Skyounet

Bon je suis aussi aller le voir ce soir et ben bonne surprise. Film trs bon pour ma part, bon les acteurs on en parle pas trop y'en a pas normment, mais bon les effets spciaux magnifiques, le scnario n'est pas bancale du tout. Donc je suis content.

En plus pas trop de patriotisme amricain comme dans Armageddon.

Ca m'a fait retrouv ce petit dessin-anim de mon enfance.

D'ailleurs dites-moi y'avait pas une moto chez les mchants normalement ?

----------


## fred777888999

Je ne me lasse pas de (re)poster THE lien en la matire  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Il faudrait dj que ce lien parle du mme film ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas ...
si c'est de l'ironie prcise le ...

----------


## shadowmoon

Aprs l'avoir hier soir, je peux dire que certes l'intrigue n'est pas des plus complexes, loin s'en faut, toutefois ce n'est pas le but de ce film. Par contre question action et effets spciaux, passez-moi l'expression, mais "on en prend la tronche", d'ailleurs un meme peu trop. A ce titre certaines scnes de combat mriterais d'etre revues au ralenti car ca va tellement vite qu'on a pas le temps de tout comprendre, c'est le seul vrai petit reproche que je fais  ce film.


spoil

l'avion septicons qui s'chappe dans l'espace  la fin du film + l'appel d'Optimus Prime au rassemblement des autobots sur Terre sont-ils les prmisces d'une suite ?

----------


## lakitrid

Y'a de forte chance, par contre j'ai pas remarqu la fuite de l'avion, j'essayerais de faire attention la prochaine fois que je vais le voir (et y'aura une prochaine fois !)

----------


## shadowmoon

> Y'a de forte chance, par contre j'ai pas remarqu la fuite de l'avion, j'essayerais de faire attention la prochaine fois que je vais le voir (et y'aura une prochaine fois !)


Pour voir l'avion, il ne fallait quitter le cinema au dbut du gnrique de fin, y'a 2 / 3 petites scnes d'pilogue aprs, dont une interview des partents du hros assez marrante

----------


## nicB

@shadowmoon: je dirais que oui, surtout qu'il ne dtruise pas les carcasses.

----------


## shadowmoon

> @shadowmoon: je dirais que oui, surtout qu'il ne dtruise pas les carcasses.


vu o ils les jettent, normalement, elles sont dtruites par la pression et le froid abbyssal est tel que tout "rveil" semble impossible. Personellement je pense plutot que l'avion va ramener du renfort depuis l'espace

----------


## Caine

J'ai hte de le voir. 

Je suis super fan du DA; j'avais mme commenc  me le faire en dvd  :;):  Ha les autobots !

Je n'ai vu aucune bande annonce, juste une image et j'en bave encore.

De plus vos critiques sont plutt bonnes. Vivement le WE  ::):

----------


## lakitrid

Ok j'ai vu la scne des parents, et je crois aprs coup avoir vu celle de l'avion. Je suis sortis de la salle un peu tt certes, je verrais si je peux rester jusque la fin la prochaine fois, mais j'en doute
Sinon je trouverais aussi douteux que les carcasses reviennent  la vie aprs l'explication fournis sur le pkoi choisir ce lieu l.
Donc je tablerais aussi sur l'arrive de renfort d  "l'avion".


Hors spoiler il est important de rappeler que qqs scnes sont entremels dans le gnrique de fin et qu'il faut donc viter de sortir trop tt de la salle  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

Svp, arrtez de citer des spoil, on les voit en blanc sur fond bleu-gris.

Par contre *lakitrid* tu dis qu'il faut rester jusqu' la fin ? ou pendant le gnrique de fin ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu hier soir !

*ATTENTION* : si vous tes du genre  chercher la logique dans les films (genre "mais pourquoi en 2007 les PC font "BIP" quand on appuie sur "ENTER" ?" ou "mais pourquoi le mchant met une heure pour le tuer, il va se faire avoir"), il est fortement conseill de mettre son cerveau sur "OFF", a permet d'apprcier le film pour ce qu'il est, c'est  dire un gros film d'action, point barre !

Alors bon, j'y aller un peu  reculons mais j'en suis ressorti aussi  reculons tellement a la bien fait ! Ca pte de partout, y'as du comique, du sang, des courses poursuites, des belles bagnoles, des belles pps, des mecs super beau-gosses, des effets spciaux dmentiels, des cascades de ouf et des rpliques qui tue ("je suis optimus prime", comme a, de but en blanc, a tue tout).

Bref, amateur d'action, foncez le cerveau sur "OFF" (par exemple, j'avais oubli de le faire pour Terminator 3, ben j'ai regrett) !

----------


## loka

> Svp, arrtez de citer des spoil, on les voit en blanc sur fond bleu-gris.
> 
> Par contre *lakitrid* tu dis qu'il faut rester jusqu' la fin ? ou pendant le gnrique de fin ?


+1

Heureusement que je suis fort mentalement ("ne pas lire, ne pas lire, put** de page de m**** tu vas changer !)

Enorme fan du DA, j'avais pas mal des jouets (dommage que j'ai perdu tous mes jouets  ::cry::  ).
J'ai mme donc hate qu'ils ressortent les jouets  ::D:

----------


## Bebel

> +1
> 
> Heureusement que je suis fort mentalement ("ne pas lire, ne pas lire, put** de page de m**** tu vas changer !)
> 
> Enorme fan du DA, j'avais pas mal des jouets (dommage que j'ai perdu tous mes jouets  ).
> J'ai mme donc hate qu'ils ressortent les jouets


C'est deja fait, les jouets sont deja dans les rayons.

----------


## lakitrid

Hop j'ai dit dire d'enlever les objets de tentations  :;): 

Mais ce ne sont pas des gros spoiler poilus !  ::aie:: 

Sinon oui je parle bien de rester au gnrique de fin. Je ne suis pas rester jusqu'au bout de celui ci et il est possible que j'ai rat quelques images. Je rectifirais en allant le revoir  :;):

----------


## loka

> C'est deja fait, les jouets sont deja dans les rayons.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, vite, je prend ma journe et je cours au magasin  ::aie:: 

edit : bon je reviens d'un magasin, il y en avait bien en effet, mais j'en ai pas pris car j'etais avec des collgues de travail...  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

Ca vaut le coup d'allez au cin, ou ca peut attendre le DVD...?

----------


## Bebel

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, vite, je prend ma journe et je cours au magasin 
> 
> edit : bon je reviens d'un magasin, il y en avait bien en effet, mais j'en ai pas pris car j'etais avec des collgues de travail...


Si ca se trouve c'tait le cas pour eux aussi. Et la vous auriez pu refaire une bataille du film.

----------


## lakitrid

> Ca vaut le coup d'allez au cin, ou ca peut attendre le DVD...?


Si tu aimes aller voir des films d'action un peu tir vers la science fiction, il ne faut pas hesiter et aller le voir.

----------


## loka

> Si ca se trouve c'tait le cas pour eux aussi. Et la vous auriez pu refaire une bataille du film.


Ouais mais pour a il faudrait que j'aille voir le film dj... et puis d'abord je prefere inventer mes batailles avec mon imagination debordante  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bebel

> Ouais mais pour a il faudrait que j'aille voir le film dj... et puis d'abord je prefere inventer mes batailles avec mon imagination debordante


En meme temps les batailles c'est pas compliques, mme sans avoir vu le film on peut tres bien imagin la scne.



> le gentil : Raah les mchants je vais tous vous avoir
> les mchants : ah ah ah ah
> le gentil : pif paf pouf pam
> les mchants : mais pourquoi est il si mchant.


Apres il y a les variantes, comme  a la sauce DBZ : les mchants gagnent, le hros s'nerve et explose tout.

----------


## loka

ou la variante chevaliers du zodiaque, le hro se retrouve compltement dmoli avec 99,9% de ses os broys, mais il se relve et met sa race au mchant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## parp1

> le gentil : Raah les mchants je vais tous vous avoir
> les mchants : ah ah ah ah
> le gentil : pif paf pouf pam
> *les mchants : mais pourquoi est il si mchant.*



PARCE QUEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Caine

Ayh, je l'ai  vu!

Vraiment pas du. De l'action, des transformers, de l'humour! Un bon cocktail pour un bon moment.

C'est vrai que pour la scne finale, a va trop vite! le combat autobots decepticon est trs raliste, mais un peu floue! 

Je vous conseille de vous mettre au fond, nous on tait trop prt je pense.

J'ai hte de le revoir.

----------


## loka

> Ayh, je l'ai  vu!
> 
> Vraiment pas du. De l'action, des transformers, de l'humour! Un bon cocktail pour un bon moment.
> 
> C'est vrai que pour la scne finale, a va trop vite! le combat autobots decepticon est trs raliste, mais un peu floue! 
> 
> Je vous conseille de vous mettre au fond, nous on tait trop prt je pense.
> 
> J'ai hte de le revoir.


pareil, je l'ai vu samedi et je suis pas du !

----------


## copin

Blop!!

Pour ceux qui ont aim, faut savoir que le film pas encore sorti dreamworks a dj sign pour un 2 et peut etre un 3  ::yaisse2::  

Moi qui est ador le premier  ::king::  , j'espre que ca va pas partir en dlire!  ::evilred::

----------


## lakitrid

Le fait qu'ils fassent des suites ne m'tonne pas du tout, ils pressent  fond les license juteuse ces temps ci.
Donc oui esprons qu'ils exploitent le filon correctement !

----------


## Caine

Bonne  nouvelle a.

Dans le mme temps, l'histoire du film laisse clairement penser qu'il y aura une suite. Sans quoi ils auraient fait plus percutant.

Oui esprons qu'ils ne vont pas se vautrer ou le prendre ne drision comme les supermans 3 et 4; Ou bien un final rat pour cause de dpart du ralisateur comme X-Men 3...

----------


## SnakemaN

Rahhh j'y suis all samedi soir  ::yaisse2::  
C'est trop bien, des effets spciaux de ouf  :8O:   les autobots trop bien fait et j'ai bien retrouv ceux de mon enfances et raliste (dans le sens que par ex Optimus Prime a bien les vitre en torax comme le dessin anim tout a)

Il y a pas mal d'humour en plus, c'est vraiment sympa et rigolo, je ne me souvenais pas d'autobots si "cool"  ::D:  mais il y une histoire de fond simple mais bien tenue, un Mgatron bien mchant  ::aie::  

Il y a une pltore d'acteurs qu'on a dj vu aussi bien au cinma qu'a la tl
Il est un peu longuet mais on s'ennuie pas du tout, j'ai vraiment ador  ::ccool:: 

ps: Moi aussi je pense m'acheter un petit Bumblebee ou Optimus ou p'tet Jazz ou p'tet les trois  ::lol::

----------


## ben_harper

> Rahhh j'y suis all samedi soir  
> C'est trop bien, des effets spciaux de ouf   les autobots trop bien fait et j'ai bien retrouv ceux de mon enfances et raliste (dans le sens que par ex Optimus Prime a bien les vitre en torax comme le dessin anim tout a)
> 
> Il y a pas mal d'humour en plus, c'est vraiment sympa et rigolo, je ne me souvenais pas d'autobots si "cool"  mais il y une histoire de fond simple mais bien tenue, un Mgatron bien mchant  
> 
> Il y a une pltore d'acteurs qu'on a dj vu aussi bien au cinma qu'a la tl
> Il est un peu longuet mais on s'ennuie pas du tout, j'ai vraiment ador 
> 
> ps: *Moi aussi je pense m'acheter un petit Bumblebee ou Optimus ou p'tet Jazz ou p'tet les trois*


Ca va tre la guerre  noel entre les papas de la gnration des premiers transformers et leurs fils  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Ca va tre la guerre  noel entre les papas de la gnration des premiers transformers et leurs fils


Ca va c'est une fllle, ils font pas de transformers rose, quoique si elle devient geekette comme certaines ici, ou c'est la baston  ::yaisse2::

----------


## loka

> ps: Moi aussi je pense m'acheter un petit Bumblebee ou Optimus ou p'tet Jazz ou p'tet les trois


Me souviens que j'avais optimus, bumblebee, l'avion de chasse et l'helico quand j'etais petit. 

Je pense bien en racheter moi aussi, tu joueras avec moi ?  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

J'ai vu les jouets hier en magasion.

C'est tout en plastoc pas beau  ::?:  

Je me rappelle que quand j'tais gamin, mes jouets transformers taient bien lourds et en mtal un peu plus clinquant !

[Mode Cabrel ON]
Je ne sais pas si c'est pour des questions de cout ou de normes, mais les jouets c'tait mieux avant !
[Mode Cabrel OFF]

----------


## Shapsed

C'est sur que c'est pas le genre de film qui touche un public d'intellectuels, mais pour se divertir vite fait c'est toujours sympa  ::aie::

----------


## babyboy

Merci a vous de noter la discussion (en haut de la page) pour donner une note  ce film !

----------


## SnakemaN

Juste pour dire que j'ai craqu  ::aie::  , j'ai achet un petit Bumblebee  ::lol::  
Je l'ai mis assis sur la carte graphique de mon pc, il me surveille  ::mouarf::  

Ca y est je suis dfinitivement geek .... ::cry::

----------


## LineLe

Salut tout le monde !

Alors j'ai vu le film hier soir.
Il faut savoir qu'aussi loin que je me souvienne, je n'ai jamais regard le DA quand j'tais mme (et moins mme aussi d'ailleurs)
Et ben franchement : il claque bien
J'tais trs agrablement surprise !
C'est du bon je suis le mchant je vais tuer les gentils, mais vraiment trs bien fait. La premire scne de combat met bien dans l'ambiance, les effets spciaux n'ont pas l'air bidon, un peu d'humour mais pas trop lourd non plus...
Vraiment j'ai aim
(et pis je veux bien la camaro  ::aie:: )

Maintenant comme dit DDT faut aller voir ce film en sachant un peu  quoi s'attendre (le coup des pc, datation au carbone 14 d'un truc 100% metal etc...)
Le plus intressant c'est les transformers, les transformations, les combats : et a ils ont bien gr.

----------


## Caine

Une seule critique...le placement de produit.

Autant la scne avec le portable fou m'a bien fait marrer, autant l'insistance du dialogue sur la marque m'a gav.

Il y en a plusieurs dans le film. Mais si j'ai le temps, je me le refais!

Ha bon, l'intrt ce n'tait pas la jolie fille? Parce que quand on voit msn => Machine, la nouvelle bombe rvle par transformers!

Tout comme toi, j'ai bien aim les transformers.

----------


## LineLe

> Ha bon, l'intrt ce n'tait pas la jolie fille? Parce que quand on voit msn => Machine, la nouvelle bombe rvle par transformers!


euh ben moi tu sais, qu'elles soient brunes ou blondes... hmm... comment dire...  ::?: 

C'est vrai que le coup du nokia bon voil quoi... aprs faire un film sur des voitures qui se transforment sans montrer de marque de voiture, c'est un peu dur  ::aie:: 
s'il y avait d'autres marques, a ne m'a pas choqu

----------


## alexrtz

> Ha bon, l'intrt ce n'tait pas la jolie fille?


Perso,  part une ou deux scnes o les robots font des zolies pirouettes, c'est le seul intrt que j'ai trouv au film...

----------


## Caine

LineLe : Ce n'est pas gnant sur les marques de vhicules comme la Camaro; Mais un peu lourd (surtout  la deuxime fois)  force d'en farcir les dialogues; Par exemple, E-Bay, Nokia, Coca cola et je t'en passe.

Rarouni Alex: Dommage, mais peut tre que tu n'es pas fan du DA (dessin anim).

Bon on est all le revoir ce WE. Je confirme, pour bien profiter des scnes de baston entre decepticons et autobots, plus on est loin, mieux c'est.

J'adore la devise sur le decepticon voiture de flic que je n'ai pas remarqu la premire fois : "To punish and to enslave"! Enorme. Je me souviens plus de son nom.

Punaise, j'ai vu une fig de bablegee la camaro...110$ quand mme!

----------


## lakitrid

Je n'ai pas tais choqu par l'numration des marques tel que tu la dcris. 
La rfrence  ebay m'as bien amus d'ailleurs  ::): 

Sinon je n'ai pas vu les DA donc j'ai regard ca sans a priori.

----------


## parp1

Moi la chose que j'attendais comme le messie... Optimus Prime. J'adorer les DA tant pti... Mais la il a du carisme le bonhomme... euh le robots
"Je suis Optimus Prime". Deplus la qualit du film est bien et j'ai t surpris par le scnario.

La scene dans la casse ma fait penser a la coccinel revient....lol

Mais sinon je vais attendre le DVD avec impatience...

----------


## Arschney

Je l'ai vu hier et j'ai ador.
Le scnar n'est pas trs dense mais le film est bien amen et les scnes s'enchainent  un trs bon rythme. Optimus a vraiment la classe et les piques d'humour discmins ici et la sont vraiment sympa.

La prsence des marques ne pas choqu plus que a. Je trouve qu'au contraire a nous rapporche un peu plus des protagonistes : aprs tout, les marques font parties de notre quotidien. J'ai not avec un petit sourire que l'arme amricaine ne se fournissait que chez HP  ::mrgreen::  

Il y a quand mme quelques points un peu discutables :
Les lunettes qui survivent pendant 100 ans en tant pas plus casses qu' l'poque, c'est du solide quand mme...
Le hros qui se prend une baffe de la voiture de police, s'envole sur 10 mtres, atterrit dans un pare brise et se relve pour courir encore plus vite, alors que moi, je suis mort rien qu'avec la baffe..
mais aussi beaucoup de points vraiment sympa :
La discussion sur la masturbation tait norme, j'tais croul.
La raction de la mre en voyant la fille "But she is gorgeous !!!!!! :8O:  " Sous entendu :mon fils ne nous a pas ramen un laidron, incroyable!!
J'ai beaucoup apprci aussi le fait qu'ils ne se roulent pas une pelle sauvage au milieu de la bataille. Parce que d'habitude c'est : j'ai 50 tonnes de ferraille argneuse aux fesses, le destin du monde entre mes mains et j'embrasse ma chrie pendant que les autres se font tuer... 
Pour une fois on y chappe, ouf !!
Optimus a vraiment la classe, j'ai ador son combat avec bonecrusher, surtout la fin avec l'pe.

En fait, je crois que je vais me chercher un cinma avec un cran plus grand pour le revoir !!

----------


## gorgonite

> J'tais trs agrablement surprise !
> C'est du bon je suis le mchant je vais tuer les gentils, mais vraiment trs bien fait. La premire scne de combat met bien dans l'ambiance, les effets spciaux n'ont pas l'air bidon, un peu d'humour mais pas trop lourd non plus...




+1000
l'histoire est cousue de fil blanc, et les dialogues pas forcemment trs inspirs, mais on passe rapidement d'une scne d'action  la suivante avec des graphismes sensationnels sans trop reflchir  ce qui va arriver : on le sait, le gentil va battre le mchant pourtant plus fort grce  l'hrosme lgendaire du bien contre le mal (le cycle de la bire et des cacahutes)
 bref, a dtend bien aprs une journe de taff  ::D:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

J'ai vu, j'ai ador.
Un bon film mme si on sait ce qu'il va arriver... (dissolution de la section 7 par exemple)



> Bon on est all le revoir ce WE. Je confirme, pour bien profiter des scnes de baston entre decepticons et autobots, plus on est loin, mieux c'est.
> 
> J'adore la devise sur le decepticon voiture de flic que je n'ai pas remarqu la premire fois : "To punish and to enslave"! Enorme. Je me souviens plus de son nom.


J'y suis all avec des potes.... milieu de salle = trop prs...  ::(:  
Les scnes de combats entre robots sont rapides... trop rapides pour pouvoir les apprcier  leur juste valeur.

+1 pour le coup de l'pe d'Optimus Prime  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce film n'est pas une rvolution en terme de science fiction (des robots c'est pas nouveaux), par contre ce film  bnfici des progrs techniques rcents et les robots sont trs bien russis.

Le gros point fort de ce film c'est l'humour, en effet ce film est bourr d'humour et de gags globalement trs bien russis, ce qui fait que je classe ce film comme une excellente comdie de science fiction. Cependant moi j'ai vu le film en VO et il est possible qu'une grosse partie de l'humour ne survive pas  la version Franaise.

A part l'humour, le scnario de science fiction lui mme n'est pas extraordinaire, plutt banal, voir farfelu (comme  la fin quand un des robots dcide que son rve est de devenir une "bagnole" pour trimballer un ado boutonneux)

Bref : film  voir si vous aimez la science fiction et les comdies

----------


## lakitrid

Je l'ai vu en VO et en VF et comme d'habitude je n'ai pas vraiment aim les doublage franais.
Mais bon le fond reste donc ...

----------

